# Fourier Transform



## Ayah.F (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم,,

أود معرفة أهمية Fourier Transform ولماذا نستخدمه. في مادة الاشارات Signals


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 سبتمبر 2011)

fourier transform 
هو عصب الاشارات بدونة ليس لها قيمه هذه الماده لابد ان تعلمي جيدا في هذه الماده الاتي fourier and the type of signal and correlation and block diagram
اما بالخصوص ما فائده كالاتي
باختصار وبدون معادلات ولو محتاجة شرح ممكن نفصل اكتر
هوا عبارة عن تحويل بينtime bomain and frequancy domain


----------



## Ayah.F (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي.

عند التحويل ل frequency domain
نحصل على spectrum of the signal
ما الفائدة منها(spectrum) بشكل مبسط اذا ممكن.

لأني أدرسها ولا أدرك الفائدة جيدا من التحويل.


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جاري التحضير بصورة مبسطة


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف ورد فيه شرح بس غير مرتب اوي بس يرب يوضح حاجة .... اول مرة اشرح لحد لو في اي سؤال انا موجود
http://www.4shared.com/file/v4tYZphX/_online.html


----------



## Ayah.F (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي...

مشكور جدا على الجهد... الحمد لله فهمتها ... الله يفتحها عليك وييسر أمورك دوما ^^


----------



## mahmoud awd (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شوف ياعسل...
السيقنلنق هي القلب النابض للشبكة...خااااصة في الشبكات التي ترسل البيانات بربطها بالوقت..
السيقنلنق يضمن للشبكة انة يرسل بيانات في مكانها الصحيح (مكس دي مكس) كما انة يبني علية جودة البيانات ونقائها .. مثل الصوت.. 
الصوت على النقاء يعني ان السقنلنق ممتاز... لماذا, لان سرعة تسليم البيانات تكون مرجعية مع الوقت (السقنلنق)..
خليني اضرب لك مثال ربما يوضح لك الصورة: لو حملت صورة من كمبيوتر في جدة وانت بالرياض.. 
قمنا بتحميل الصورة من خلال شبكة sdh وهي شبكة تضمن جودة عالية في السيقنلنق..
ثم قمنا بتحميل الصورة من خلال شبكة ip الجديدة.. وهي شبكة لا تضمن جودة عالية للسيقنلنق..
فما هو الفرق الذي ستلاحضة:
من خلال شبكة sdh (شبكة تستعمل السيقنلنق) فان البيانات يتم نقلها بشكل سرعة ثاااااااااابتة وبدون تقطع (قطار طويل يحمل بكتات الصورة).. ولو شاهدت منضر الصورة وهي تضهر في جهازك (بالسرعة البطيئة) فان الصورة سوف تبداء بالتشكل بشكل قطار من الاعلى الي الاسفل (فتشاهد الصورة تتشكل عن طريق رص مقطورة من مربعات خلف بعضها البعض بشكل سريع)..بحيث يكون مربع واحد في زمن ثابت صغير..

اما شبكة ip الجديدة , وهي لاتضمن جودة عالية في السيقنلنق.. فان الصورة تضهر بشكل اسرع حتما ولكن.. لو تاملت الصورة بالسرعة البطيئة فانها تتشكل عن طريق مربعات مبعثرة.. فتجد الصورة تتشكل من الوسط ومن فوق ومن اسفل لتكون لك الصورة.. لماذا؟ لان البكتات تنطلق من جدة مثلا.. وربما يسلك كل بكت طريق مختلف عن اخية , فربما ياتيك بكتات عن طريق حايل وبعضها عن طريق القصيم وبعضها عن طريق الطائف.. ولكن في النهاية تشكل لك الصورة..
اذا, اي شيء يحتاج سيقنلنق (مثل المحادثة او بث الفيديو الحي) فانة يحتاج مسار واحد في الشبكة وقاطرة مرتبة ...
اما اذا ماكان التطبيق لايحتاج سيقنلنق (مثل تحميل ملف) فان البيانات يمكن بثها في الشبكة للتتسابق الي المكان المقصود دون اعتبار لمن سيسبق اولا..

مثال اخر لايضاح الصورة... لو عملت اتصال عبر هاتف ip سيسكوا مثلا.. فسوف تلاحض اختلاف بسيط في نبرة الصوت لصديقك (هذا سببة السيقنلنق)... ولو تاملت , فان هناك صمت عجيب عندما لايتكلم صديقك في الهاتف فانة يتوقف عن ارسال اي بيانات.. وهذا انقطاع للسيقنلنق..
ماذا لو تحدثت معة عبر هاتف المنزل... فانة اثناء الصمت فان الهاتف لايتوقف عن نقل بيانات لذلك الصمت..

هذي اهمية السيقنلنق ...حاول تطلع بشي من شرحي...هههههههه


----------



## Ayah.F (30 سبتمبر 2011)

alghamdi.2010

لا أدري عما تتحدث !!! لكن شكرا


----------



## mid000soft (2 يوليو 2012)

كل الشكر لمؤسسة السقنلنق ..............


----------

